
It’s not natural for you to learn from history - coffeeandjunk
https://medium.com/coffee-and-junk/its-not-natural-for-you-to-learn-from-history-5d22032d388b
======
nunobrito
Yes it is natural to learn from history.

This is why it is called school and has been happening for hundreds of
thousands years to say the least.

What you seem to confuse is the lack of interest for some people to read the
historic details and adjust to the present context they want to compare
against.

